# Videos from agility class!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

First off I would like to say that I chose the wrong class to bring someone along to video tape. Harleigh was just so "off" tonight - I don't know if it was just a lot hotter outside or what, she just was... not paying attention very well. : And I wasn't feeling very well so she was probably getting some of it from me. 

Anyways, here are some videos.





She bailed on the teeter in this one  But did good, lol.





She did good on the dog walk  










And here she is doing the weave poles! She was trying to go to fast than she actually needs to and kept popping out. Otherwise she did really good, I guess haha





Thanks for looking!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd say you guys are doing a *Very* nice job!!!


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

I think she did really well, thanks for posting the videos!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

_
And here she is doing the weave poles! She was trying to go to fast than she actually needs to and kept popping out. Otherwise she did really good, I guess haha_

She is fast  She seems to really like it. How did you teach the weaves?
When Tag decided weaving was FUN, he would go too fast and cause himself to pop out a lot. It was a lot of repetition (and some help with 2x2's), and he learned to ease up a bit and collect himself before finding his entry. He's a pretty fast weaver now for a dog his size (he doesn't "run", but he "hops", which eats up some time, but who cares). I'd like to see him drive with his rear more, but for now I'm happy. I'm just happy he loves it so much


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks - we definitely enjoy it! 



LazyGRanch713 said:


> She is fast  She seems to really like it. How did you teach the weaves?
> When Tag decided weaving was FUN, he would go too fast and cause himself to pop out a lot. It was a lot of repetition (and some help with 2x2's), and he learned to ease up a bit and collect himself before finding his entry. He's a pretty fast weaver now for a dog his size (he doesn't "run", but he "hops", which eats up some time, but who cares). I'd like to see him drive with his rear more, but for now I'm happy. I'm just happy he loves it so much


We started with the channel weave poles and did those for quite some time (slowly inching them in), then when just did 6 poles with the guides and then we did a whole 12 set with the guides. This was the 2nd week (I think) that we were doing a full 12-set of them. We're working a lot on the entry right now... I'm actually fixin' to go outside right now to practice that with Harleigh.


----------

